# Fake service dog registration becomes a crime in Florida



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

https://www.consumeraffairs.com/new...ration-becomes-a-crime-in-florida-070715.html

A new law that has been passed in Florida will make it much harder for people to get away with having their dogs falsely registered as "service dogs". Businesses will now be able to ask questions and gauge if an animal is really a service dog, but at same time it ensures that people with real disabilities are not being persecuted without cause.

*Equal punishments*
The law, which went into effect on July 1, classifies misrepresenting a dog as a service animal as a second degree misdemeanor. Those who are caught breaking the law face a $500 fine and up to 60 days in jail.

In addition to punishing those who misrepresent their animal, the law also stipulates that any business or merchant that fails to provide service to someone with a service dog will also be charged with a second degree misdemeanor. The fine for this offense is also $500 and those responsible also face the possibility of 30 hours of community service that will focus on helping the disabled community. These community service hours must be completed within six months of the sentencing.

The Florida Restaurant Association has been pushing for a change like this for some time. They noticed a trend of people claiming to have service animals so that they could bring them into establishments that they otherwise would not be allowed in.

People with real disabilities who require service dogs also applaud the new law and the peace of mind it will bring them. "People who pass their pets off as service [animals] are making people question and second guess us," said Tiffany Baylor, who was harassed by security guards when trying to bring her service dog into a state museum in Florida.

*Spotting the fakes*
One serious hurdle that must overcome is how to appropriately implement and enforce the new law. Any person can claim that their pet is a service animal, but how can you spot the real ones from the fakes? Business owners and merchants are urged to simply ask if the animal is a service animal and what it is trained to do.

The obvious problem with this is that there is no way to absolutely verify if a person is telling the truth about their animal or not. The thing employees and owners will have to look for is the amount of focus that the animals have. Michael Pierce, who is legally blind and requires a service dog, explains how service animals generally act in public.

"If it's very calm, and docile, and follows commands it's given, then it's a trained service dog. If it's barking, jumping around, then it's probably not trained," he said.

Jason Quick, who is a Florida lawyer, explains how pet owners could be charged for misrepresenting their animals. "Probably the way this would come up is if the animal were to destroy property, attack someone or to be some type of incident, and it would be investigated," he said.

Although the law cannot cover every abuse case, Pierce and others hope that it will deter liars and make it easier for people with real disabilities to take their service animals places without being harassed.

Stay up to date with important consumer news:

dA new law that has been passed in Florida will make it much harder for people to get away with having their dogs falsely registered as "service dogs". Businesses will now be able to ask questions and gauge if an animal is really a service dog, but at same time it ensures that people with real disabilities are not being persecuted without cause.

*Equal punishments*
The law, which went into effect on July 1, classifies misrepresenting a dog as a service animal as a second degree misdemeanor. Those who are caught breaking the law face a $500 fine and up to 60 days in jail.

In addition to punishing those who misrepresent their animal, the law also stipulates that any business or merchant that fails to provide service to someone with a service dog will also be charged with a second degree misdemeanor. The fine for this offense is also $500 and those responsible also face the possibility of 30 hours of community service that will focus on helping the disabled community. These community service hours must be completed within six months of the sentencing.

The Florida Restaurant Association has been pushing for a change like this for some time. They noticed a trend of people claiming to have service animals so that they could bring them into establishments that they otherwise would not be allowed in.

People with real disabilities who require service dogs also applaud the new law and the peace of mind it will bring them. "People who pass their pets off as service [animals] are making people question and second guess us," said Tiffany Baylor, who was harassed by security guards when trying to bring her service dog into a state museum in Florida.

*Spotting the fakes*
One serious hurdle that must overcome is how to appropriately implement and enforce the new law. Any person can claim that their pet is a service animal, but how can you spot the real ones from the fakes? Business owners and merchants are urged to simply ask if the animal is a service animal and what it is trained to do.

The obvious problem with this is that there is no way to absolutely verify if a person is telling the truth about their animal or not. The thing employees and owners will have to look for is the amount of focus that the animals have. Michael Pierce, who is legally blind and requires a service dog, explains how service animals generally act in public.

"If it's very calm, and docile, and follows commands it's given, then it's a trained service dog. If it's barking, jumping around, then it's probably not trained," he said.

Jason Quick, who is a Florida lawyer, explains how pet owners could be charged for misrepresenting their animals. "Probably the way this would come up is if the animal were to destroy property, attack someone or to be some type of incident, and it would be investigated," he said.

Although the law cannot cover every abuse case, Pierce and others hope that it will deter liars and make it easier for people with real disabilities to take their service animals places without being harassed.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Would it kill them to issue cards that show the person and the dog ?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Would it kill them to issue cards that show the person and the dog ?


I'm thinking a safety vest or harness with inserts for the card.

Seriously this crap drives me nuts. But when it's not my car i don't mind so much.

I caught someone lying about it one time.

I asked them if it was a Polaron allergy detection dog, like the one my "neighbor" has.

Chatted her up and i invited her to use the dog to sweep the car for Polarons so she wouldn't have an allergic reaction. You never know when your going to run into Polaron contamination after all.

It basically got to the point where it felt like i was going to crack a rib from trying not to laugh.

Then i asked her what a Polaron was... Good times.... Good times...


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I'm thinking a safety vest or harness with inserts for the card.
> 
> Seriously this crap drives me nuts. But when it's not my car i don't mind so much.
> 
> ...


ROFL!!!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I hate useless laws like this. This was only passed to appease tourist organizations and disability rights advocates.

In the real world, there will NEVER be a prosecution under this law.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

I in fact discouraged a rider from getting on board with his little Chihuahua. I asked him if he ever heard of a new law about dogs.................... He cancelled the ride.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Would it kill them to issue cards that show the person and the dog ?


Ummmm......how would they get the card?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

rembrandt said:


> I in fact discouraged a rider from getting on board with his little Chihuahua. I asked him if he ever heard of a new law about dogs.................... He cancelled the ride.


Did you mention that it doesn't kick in until the July 1?

LOL!


----------



## Coach Bob (Feb 6, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Did you mention that it doesn't kick in until the July 1?
> 
> LOL!


July 1, *2015*! This article is 2 years old! What it is referring to is people claiming their pet is a service animal. It doesn't (and can't) curtail the on-line registration of pets as service animals. Example (not that this would ever happen in Florida!) Granny takes her pet ankle biter into Denny's. The hostess says "I'm sorry , ma'm but pets aren't allowed in here." Granny says "It's a service dog." The young hostess, now embarrassed seats the group. _IF_ a LEO were present, and _IF_ someone asked to see some kind of service animal documentation, and _IF_ Granny were unable to produce it, _MAYBE_ she would be cited. Everyone is so sensitive to the ADA regs that it is highly unlikely, as JimKE said, there will ever be a prosecution under this law.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Demon said:


> Ummmm......how would they get the card?


Why does it matter ?


----------



## Coach Bob (Feb 6, 2017)

Demon said:


> Ummmm......how would they get the card?


There are on-line companies that, for a nominal fee, send one a service animal certification. This includes a collar tag and a photo ID that is valid for five years. One merely has to claim their disability and electronically sign they have a need and, presto, instant service animal!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Coach Bob said:


> July 1, *2015*! This article is 2 years old! What it is referring to is people claiming their pet is a service animal. It doesn't (and can't) curtail the on-line registration of pets as service animals. Example (not that this would ever happen in Florida!) Granny takes her pet ankle biter into Denny's. The hostess says "I'm sorry , ma'm but pets aren't allowed in here." Granny says "It's a service dog." The young hostess, now embarrassed seats the group. _IF_ a LEO were present, and _IF_ someone asked to see some kind of service animal documentation, and _IF_ Granny were unable to produce it, _MAYBE_ she would be cited. Everyone is so sensitive to the ADA regs that it is highly unlikely, as JimKE said, there will ever be a prosecution under this law.


Mears can clarify, but I think the change in this law was criminalizing the offense. Either that or making the potential punishment greater. It is a change from the 2105 statute.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coach Bob said:


> There are on-line companies that, for a nominal fee, send one a service animal certification. This includes a collar tag and a photo ID that is valid for five years. One merely has to claim their disability and electronically sign they have a need and, presto, instant service animal!


How does the online company get photos?? 
So anyone could claim any dog was a service animal even if it wasn't.


----------



## Coach Bob (Feb 6, 2017)

Demon said:


> How does the online company get photos??
> So anyone could claim any dog was a service animal even if it wasn't.


You send them a pic of the dog, and yes, one simply has to "certify" that an individual has a handicap that requires assistance, and that the dog is trained to assist for that handicap.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Coach Bob said:


> You send them a pic of the dog, and yes, one simply has to "certify" that an individual has a handicap that requires assistance, and that the dog is trained to assist for that handicap.


I would love to hear how a blind person takes a picture of the dog.


----------

